# Check your fare vs what uber charges customers



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I have been looking at my fare vs. what customer is being charged. I found that Uber is taking another 25-30% on top of their 25% fee.

I took a passenger today from Fremont CA to SFO.

Per Uber fare-

$1.55 base fee, $1.15 per miles, $0.22 per minutes. When i dropped off the passenger- it was 37 miles and 41 minutes.

Per uber- $1.55+ 37*1.15+0.22*41 minutes= $53.12 fare charged.

But from my payout- the fare was $30.87 (before taking out Uber 25% fee, tolls..etc). In other word- Uber took $22.25 from the fare. Then took another 25% from $30.87 fare. For $53 ride- uber took $29.97, leaving the driver with $23 for 37 mile drive. Uber real fee was 56.42%.

I checked with Uber fare estimator, from where I picked up the passenger to SFO. The fare estimation was $51 (not including toll). So my fare should be $53 not $30.87 uber showed me.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

The fare/mileage/time/SRF. etc. should be detailed in the trip details and on your pay statement breakdown.

Without seeing that it is difficult to do anything but guess what is happening here.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

The fare on the trip was $30.78

Fare $30.78
Uber Fee- $7.70
Toll +2.50
Rider Fee (payment and deduction) +5.40- $5.40= 0

Net pay out was $25.58

Per Uber own website on fare estimation. The base fare is $51 to $56. Where did the $21 to $26 went? Into black hole called Uber.

$30.78 fare based on uber own formula-
-$1.55 for base fare
= 29.23 for miles and time on the trip.

$29.23/37 miles= $0.79 per miles not $1.15 Uber is advertising and charging customer. I also take this trip myself quiet a bit. I have always paid close to $60.00.

Uber basically took more than 56% on each trip.

Use the fare estimator- from Hyatt place in fremont to SFO terminal 3. Fare is $44 to $56

https://www.uber.com/fare-estimate/


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

There is also the trip breakdown - shows mileage time etc..

What was:
Base fare
SRF (or booking fee)
Mileage
Time
Tolls

Do you happen to know what the rider was charged?


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I already posted=

Base fare was $30.78
SRF- $1.55 (included in the $30.78)
Mileage- 36.76 miles
Time- 41 minutes and 43 second


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> I already posted=
> 
> Base fare was $30.78
> SRF- $1.55 (included in the $30.78)
> ...


You got this information from the trip summary or the fare estimate.

Base fare $2
SRF $1.55
Mileage $42.27
Time $9.18
Total: $55.00

less SRF (1.55) $53.45
Less Uber cut (25%) You take from Uber = $40.08

If this is the case that you only received $30.87 - you should contact Uber support and ask them to clarify the difference.

Was this a pool ride?


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> You got this information from the trip summary or the fare estimate.
> 
> Base fare $2
> SRF $1.55
> ...


It came from trip summary.

This was UberX


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

why don't you just post the trip summary? We can see from there where the error lies... Post, not type


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

screen shot of either the website page or the actual trip summary from the app.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Even better-

Here is what Uber send me as explaination.

So Uber admitted-

1. the fare per mile is $0.75 in bay area
2. the time per minute is $0.10 in bay area.

But according to uber website for SF

https://www.uber.com/cities/san-francisco/

*uberX*
*The low-cost Uber*
Base Fare
$2.00
+
Per Minute
$0.22
+
Per Mile
$1.15
Booking Fee
$1.55
Minimum Fare
$6.55
Cancellation Fee
$5.00
*The min fare includes the Booking Fee.

Sign up to ride

Uber email below.









RESOLVED
My trip didn't begin or end on time
Thursday March 31 2016 11:58am

Thanks for getting in touch about this mistimed trip, Chia. Happy to help!

I have reviewed the trip and it appears that the actual fare matches our estimates, so there is no adjustment necessary.

I've included the fare breakdown below so that you can take a look:

Base Fare: $1.75
Time: (Miles)33.85 mi * $0.75$25.39
Distance: 36:27 * $0.10$3.64
*Primary SubtotalsUS: $30.78 *


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

why in the world won't you post the trip summary?

and now you just confused me because Uber is saying the fare is right? but you saying the fare was wrong?

you started in freemont, what is the rate there?
otherwise why would uber say no adjustment is necessary if san fran rate is $1.15?/mile? (they okay'd a 75cent/mile rate)


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Stop making excuse for Uber.

The fact is that they took more than 25%.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> Stop making excuse for Uber.
> 
> The fact is that they took more than 25%.


What is the published rate of the location where you picked the rider up.

If the trip started in an area of a 75cpm rate then the payout is correct.

If the trip started in the SF Bay Area - then the payout is wrong (according to their published rates on the website) and needs to get Uber to adjust it correctly.

You may need to screenshot the rate and send to Uber so they look at it more closely.

I don't think anyone on this thread is making excuses for Uber.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Fremont is as SF Bay area as you can get. 

That is also verifiable by Uber's own fare estimator. 

Its $1.15 miles.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> Fremont is as SF Bay area as you can get.
> 
> That is also verifiable by Uber's own fare estimator.
> 
> Its $1.15 miles.


What do they say about the rate posted on their website?


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> What do they say about the rate posted on their website?


They haven't replied.

I noticed this issue going all the way back to Jan of this year.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sorry but wth drives for .79 cents a mile. That is ridiculous when it costs half that to operate the car. Especially, in one of the richest areas of the entire country.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> I have been looking at my fare vs. what customer is being charged. I found that Uber is taking another 25-30% on top of their 25% fee.
> 
> I took a passenger today from Fremont CA to SFO.
> 
> ...


If you have prove and other drivers do it's time for a class action ! You need drag uber from their A$$ to court !


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> I have been looking at my fare vs. what customer is being charged. I found that Uber is taking another 25-30% on top of their 25% fee.
> 
> I took a passenger today from Fremont CA to SFO.
> 
> ...


I m gonna ask pax next fare see what s going on ! I m gonna video tape the evidence my video gonna go viral ! It s gonna be fun ! Lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sounds like uber is not " taking another 25-30% on top of their 25% fee."
they are simply charging you the wrong rate per mile
appears the rate is $1.15/mile, but for some reason they are paying you 75cents a mile
I would simply send a picture or link to san fran uber page that says the current rate
keep emailing until you get somebody that can read english on the uber website

a funny thing might be that this is your NEW rate, to go into effect this weekend lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't know what the fuss is. Here:

























At 34 minutes and 31 miles, at the published rates, your payout could have been as low as $24.71. But you got over $30 for an hour. That's double California's minimum wage!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so why isn't it $1.15/mile as state on san fran uber site?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so why isn't it $1.15/mile as state on san fran uber site?


Why ? Cause uber are thieves! And you are trolling for them!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> Even better-
> 
> Here is what Uber send me as explaination.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why the CSR used .75/mile and .10/minute. Elsewhere it says it should be .85/mile and .15/minute.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so why isn't it $1.15/mile as state on san fran uber site?


Now THAT is a good question. The website clearly shows Fremont in the San Francisco fee area.


----------



## aaron winchester (Apr 1, 2016)

Wasn't Francisco one of the cities that lowered its rates because of the winter slump? So I can see why the rates are different. In San Diego we went from a $5 base fare are booking Fair to not having a booking Fair / base fare. From a dollar ten a mile to $0.90 a mile and $0.23 a minute to $0.10 a minute. Before calling foul you need to realize what's going on. And if it started in January guess what that's when they lowered all the fairs.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

JimS said:


> Now THAT is a good question. The website clearly shows Fremont in the San Francisco fee area.
> 
> View attachment 34225
> 
> ...


It is .85 a minute in Fremont and San Jose. I know a driver in San Jose who definitely gets the .85 rate. This has been the situation since January. Uber needs to show the rates for such cities separately on their site. It has been misleading for roughly three months.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I don't understand why the CSR used .75/mile and .10/minute. Elsewhere it says it should be .85/mile and .15/minute.


It was a POOL ride.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stygge said:


> It was a POOL ride.


The OP said it was UberX, not a pool ride.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

All this is irrelevant. The published rate for Fremont, PER THE WEBSITE is the same as San Francisco.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The east bay rates are .85 a mile. I can't figure out where I seen it but it was within the last month.

I know the peninsula and south bay rates are 1.15 a mile.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

JimS said:


> All this is irrelevant. The published rate for Fremont, PER THE WEBSITE is the same as San Francisco.


I was about to say that the web page is not a legally binding contract. As it turns out the contract links to the web page so there should be a fair chance you can claim the prices listed on the web page. Any lawyer here?


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Kripykreme said:


> I have been looking at my fare vs. what customer is being charged. I found that Uber is taking another 25-30% on top of their 25% fee.
> 
> I took a passenger today from Fremont CA to SFO.
> 
> ...


East bay 85 cents a mile and 15 a mintue


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> I have been looking at my fare vs. what customer is being charged. I found that Uber is taking another 25-30% on top of their 25% fee.
> 
> I took a passenger today from Fremont CA to SFO.
> 
> ...


Are you looking at the FARE ESTIMATE or did you ask the customer what they are actually BEING CHARGED?

Often the estimate is on the high side from what I've seen.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Are you looking at the FARE ESTIMATE or did you ask the customer what they are actually BEING CHARGED?
> 
> Often the estimate is on the high side from what I've seen.


This is the price listed in the rider app. It is also the price OP has a record off. Obviously the web site is incomplete but there is not yet any sign that the customer paid the web site price.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Stygge said:


> This is the price listed in the rider app. It is also the price OP has a record off. Obviously the web site is incomplete but there is not yet any sign that the customer paid the web site price.


 What does "listed in the rider app" mean? The ACTUAL rider that was carried? Their ACTUAL cost? There is no "price listed" in the rider app. There is a fare cost broken down by miles and time and base fare and a fare estimate calculator. Nowhere unless it's pool is there an exact "price listed" except AFTER the trip is ended.

I have no idea if you understood my original question. OP only talks about the estimate and what he got paid from what I see. I don't know if he actually asked the rider what the rider ACTUALLY paid.


----------

